

How to create iOS Static Frameworks 3x faster - featherless
https://github.com/jverkoey/iOS-Framework

======
mbinna
Great article! Thank you very much.

I am currently using the templates from kstenerud, but will switch to your
solution as soon as I know how to integrate the bundle target. Could you
outline how to integrate it?

~~~
featherless
I'm writing up the guide for resources right now :)

~~~
featherless
Done!

<https://github.com/jverkoey/iOS-Framework#resources>

------
featherless
I wrote this article if you have any questions.

